# SSH-Verbindungsaufbau - Ablauf



## happyfreak (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte für ein Referat den Ablauf der Authentifizierung/Verbindungsaufbau von SSH. Leider bringt mir Dr. Google da keine brauchbaren Resultate. Bisher habe ich soviel herausgefunden:


Verbindung vim Client zum Server mit Request auf Port 22
Server sendet Acknowledge zum Client zruück
Client generiert Private und Public Key und sendet Puvblic zum Server
Server sendet bestätigung zum Client zurück
Verbindung ist hergestellt

Ist das richtig? Und wie soll der Server dann die Pakete vom Client entschlüsseln? Da braucht der Server ja dann auch noch nen Private Key, oder liege ich da falsch? Das ganze verwirrt mich ein wenig .

Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte .

Happyfreak

PS: Sry für die Schreibfehler


----------



## Navy (13. Januar 2011)

Hauptsächlich: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4254 

und mal als gegoogeltes Dokument:

http://pi1.informatik.uni-mannheim.de/filepool/teaching/sicherheit-2006/ITS_20061205.pdf


----------



## happyfreak (13. Januar 2011)

ok, danke sowas habe ich gesucht.

Habe ich das Richtig gekürzt?


Aushandeln der Protokollversion
Aushandeln der Kryptoalgorythmen
Server erzeugt Public Key
Server sendet Public Key und Server-Signatur
Client prüft unter known_hosts (Falls nicht vorhanden, Sicherheitsmeldung)
Client berechnet Public Key
Client berechnet Session-Keys für Verschlüsselung aus Public Key
Austausch der neuen Keys
Verschlüsselte Verbindung initialisiert

oder hab ich da schon wieder gefailt?


----------

